# Flamingo navigation advice/alternative navigation solutions



## Sam K

Right now the plan is to have my phone and my buddy’s phone fully charged with the downloaded offline google satellite maps and an emergency radio on board in case the s**t hits the fan


----------



## mwolaver

Sam K said:


> Right now the plan is to have my phone and my buddy’s phone fully charged with the downloaded offline google satellite maps and an emergency radio on board in case the s**t hits the fan


The phone plan is good. I spent a whole $10 and downloaded the Navionics app. It has proven extremely accurate from Chokoloskee to the Abacos. All you need for that skiff. IMO


----------



## Sam K

Thanks! I’ll have a look at the navionics app. 10 bucks is worth it. What’s the advantage of a gps unit over the app or google maps satellite mode?


----------



## K3anderson

I used to do the same with navionics on my phone when I went out solo. I would also carry a battery backup charger in a ziplock just in case.


----------



## Sam K

Any advice on a good chickee? Havnt given up on the idea of camping in the backcountry instead of at flamingo. Will the bugs likely still be unbearable in mid-December?


----------



## K3anderson

Sam K said:


> Any advice on a good chickee? Havnt given up on the idea of camping in the backcountry instead of at flamingo. Will the bugs likely still be unbearable in mid-December?


All depends how cold it is when you go.


----------



## manny2376

Here’s some info: 

cel signal... AT&T will workin Hell’s Bay, most of Whitewater and south Joe’s river area. As well as Snake bight and the surrounding areas out front. As for an affordable GPS handheld Garmin with the wilderness waterway map on it and you’re good to go.

chickees: not bad camping, just no fires allowed. It can be hard to control bugs without fires, but then again the bugs might not be bad. Dec is still a little “buggy”, but I’ve camped out back with zero bugs in Dec before. Thermacells are a must, since the bugs are just going to be there, it’s part of the deal. There’s a few to choose from that are relatively close and easy to get to without a GPS.

Read up on the park’s new reservation policy. You can now reserve chickees and islands in advance.


----------



## cjp

Whenever I’ve slept on a chickee the bugs were minor until the wind died down, then there were bugs even if it was “cool” out. Still worth doing. Camping at Cape Sable is awesome and you have more room to stretch your legs. Make sure you consider the tide when you anchor.

I recommend downloading google earth to your phone and get the ENP KMZ file that has the pole/troll motor zones and channels. It’s helpful if you are out front and want to follow the rules. Not absolutely necessary but helpful. Navionics works good at Flamingo, less good at Chokoloskee.


----------



## cjp

Also, you probably know but as long as the map is loaded in google/navionics/etc you don’t need cell service for gps. But without cell service it’s a good idea to have a radio. I have Verizon and usually don’t have signal until I’m on the road heading home past paurotis pond.


----------



## Seawoods

What everyone has said about the Navionics app for your phone. I was amazed at how great it was when I first got it. As far as camping, note the distances from the ramp. Cape Sable is awesome, but is exposed so if there is any wind it might be a pain to get there or back or to anchor effectively, especially if you are not familiar. The chickees are generally a lot more protected. Even then Whitewater Bay can get quite choppy. I've enjoyed all the chickees I've camped on except Oyster Bay which at least when I was there was noseeum central. If I were you I might try South Joe River chickee or Joe River chickee.


----------



## Mako 181

Also be sure to take the ENP safe boating course and get an online park pass before you go.

I have slept at a lot of the chickee huts as well as the many of the ground camp sites over the years. Bugs are hit and miss this time of the year.


----------



## Sam K

manny2376 said:


> Here’s some info:
> 
> cel signal... AT&T will workin Hell’s Bay, most of Whitewater and south Joe’s river area. As well as Snake bight and the surrounding areas out front. As for an affordable GPS handheld Garmin with the wilderness waterway map on it and you’re good to go.
> 
> chickees: not bad camping, just no fires allowed. It can be hard to control bugs without fires, but then again the bugs might not be bad. Dec is still a little “buggy”, but I’ve camped out back with zero bugs in Dec before. Thermacells are a must, since the bugs are just going to be there, it’s part of the deal. There’s a few to choose from that are relatively close and easy to get to without a GPS.
> 
> Read up on the park’s new reservation policy. You can now reserve chickees and islands in advance.


Thanks that’s very useful to know there’s ATT if I need it. I’m currently thinking south joe river chickee since it’s quite close. Don’t want to push my boat’s range too much


----------



## Mako 181

One other place to think about is the campground.
Can pick inside or outside ramps in the morning from there depending on weather and tides.

Just beware of the racoons.


----------



## Padre

And you can only stay one night on a chickee and then you have to move on. They will tell you that when you permit.


----------



## Scott

I learned “old school” way back in the pre GPS days, chart and a compass. Get a Hot Spot of a Waterproof to bring with you. I still use them to get a big picture view when I’m mulling over where to try next. As a bonus the battery never goes dead, and if you drop it in the water....


----------



## Capt. Moose

manny2376 said:


> Read up on the park’s new reservation policy. You can now reserve chickees and islands in advance.


That new 2 month rule is bullshit..


----------



## Padre

Scott said:


> I learned “old school” way back in the pre GPS days, chart and a compass. Get a Hot Spot of a Waterproof to bring with you. I still use them to get a big picture view when I’m mulling over where to try next. As a bonus the battery never goes dead, and if you drop it in the water....


True dat. Every prudent boater should have a back up chart. I always have mine when I am in the glades


----------



## Sam K

I didn’t know about the 1 night rule but that’s ok we’ll get to explore more. Now we are kind of trying to decide whether to go to the back back and do something like hell’s bay and lane chickees or stay further out front in the joe river and south joe river ones. Any suggestions on where the fishing might be better for next month? Or other suggestions welcome.


----------



## Sam K

Conservatively I think I can bring enough gas for 80 miles round trip for the 3 days without my little boat failing to get on plane


----------



## mwolaver

Sam K said:


> Thanks! I’ll have a look at the navionics app. 10 bucks is worth it. What’s the advantage of a gps unit over the app or google maps satellite mode?


Accuracy? Not sure about that. Ability to input lat/long waypoints, maybe? Others may know. The phone app is great.


----------



## Mako 181

Scott said:


> I learned “old school” way back in the pre GPS days, chart and a compass. Get a Hot Spot of a Waterproof to bring with you. I still use them to get a big picture view when I’m mulling over where to try next. As a bonus the battery never goes dead, and if you drop it in the water....


I never leave the house without my chart. I never had a GPS or anything else besides a compass to fish a large area of the park for many years. I have even made trips in the dark to many locations without any troubles using just a chart and compass


----------



## LowTideFly

Garmin 78sc will be $100 off at west Marine starting 11/20


----------



## manny2376

Capt. Moose said:


> That new 2 month rule is bullshit..


Agreed... I felt like the “first come, first served” kept the amount of people out there down some. I’m not sure how I feel about any of the new changes in the park. I remember the days of the lodge being open and all that, but I’ve come to really enjoy the bare bones version of the park we’ve enjoyed the last decade. I selfishly like the least amount of people there as possible.


----------



## manny2376

Sam K said:


> I didn’t know about the 1 night rule but that’s ok we’ll get to explore more. Now we are kind of trying to decide whether to go to the back back and do something like hell’s bay and lane chickees or stay further out front in the joe river and south joe river ones. Any suggestions on where the fishing might be better for next month? Or other suggestions welcome.


All of those chickees you mentioned are pretty easy to get to. They’re not that deep out there and just a short ride from the entrance to whitewater. Just go for it! Getting lost and finding spots is the best part of the backcountry.


----------



## Sam K

manny2376 said:


> All of those chickees you mentioned are pretty easy to get to. They’re not that deep out there and just a short ride from the entrance to whitewater. Just go for it! Getting lost and finding spots is the best part of the backcountry.


Yeah I think I’m going to just go for it, I suppose I can’t possibly die if I bring enough food and bug repellent


----------



## flfishpace

What navionics app is everyone referring to?


----------



## bababouy

I'm not sure how the map on your phone works. Once you get through Coot bay and into whitewater bay, everything starts to look the same. I would grab a handheld garmin to use. I have an old orange 100 that just shows a bread crumb track so you can find your way back, which would work there. A handheld radio is a must also. I always have mine on when I'm out there, just incase someone needs a hand or a tow. The South Joe river chickee is close and if you head north a bit, you could try the Lanes bay chickee, which is back out of white water bay a bit.


----------



## Capt. Moose

manny2376 said:


> Agreed... I felt like the “first come, first served” kept the amount of people out there down some. I’m not sure how I feel about any of the new changes in the park. I remember the days of the lodge being open and all that, but I’ve come to really enjoy the bare bones version of the park we’ve enjoyed the last decade. I selfishly like the least amount of people there as possible.


They need to up the cancellation fee to 200$.. Makes it too easy for a googan to say "oh the weather does not look good, lets not go" What about the guy that cant go because of said guy?.


----------



## georgiadrifter

Capt. Moose said:


> They need to up the cancellation fee to 200$.. Makes it too easy for a googan to say "oh the weather does not look good, lets not go" What about the guy that cant go because of said guy?.


....and the campsite goes unused while others are scrambling to find a campsite....unless you’re at the Ranger Station near closing time. I’ve seen this in Great Smoky Mountain and Yellowstone NPs.


----------



## rovster

Out of curiosity, what channel are you guys on if there is a problem out there. This is coming from a radio newb.....


----------



## bababouy

rovster said:


> Out of curiosity, what channel are you guys on if there is a problem out there. This is coming from a radio newb.....


I keep my radio on channel 16


----------

